# S-Adenosyl methionine (Sam-e) interaction with cannabis?



## Djentman

Hey i just wanted to know if there would be any bad interactions if i were to injest cannabis and take sam-e suppliment.  
*
*


----------



## 7greeneyes

yES, u will grow ginormous chesticles. Plz post pics. 

:rofl:

p.s. I got no clue, friend. Hopefully there will b better informed chemists then I on these here boards.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## ozzydiodude

Go talk to a read doc. He'll have the better informed answer for you, plus he knows your needs better too..


----------



## 7greeneyes

wammo! there ya go


----------



## Locked

Djentman said:
			
		

> Hey i just wanted to know if there would be any bad interactions if i were to injest cannabis and take sam-e suppliment.
> *
> *


My wife has been taking SAM-e for over a year now daily and she smokes daily.  She has not had a single bad reaction.....if anything the pot and the SAM-e have both helped her with her mood swings and depression.


----------



## Rosebud

The doctor who prescribed my MMJ said that it (pot) is not contraindicated with any other drug.  Meaning it doesn't have any reaction with any drug. He was a cardiac surgeon.


----------

